# To become a moderator



## almostfreebird

This is a silly question:

What is the process for becoming a moderator?

you're nominated?
you're recommended?
you announce your candidacy?


----------



## JamesM

There is a post on this in our FAQ section called "FAQ about moderators":

http://forum.wordreference.com/faq.php?faq=vb_faq#faq_faq_vb_moderator_explain


----------



## almostfreebird

Thank you very much!


----------



## SwissPete

JamesM said:


> There is a post on this in our FAQ section called "FAQ about moderators":
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/faq.php?faq=vb_faq#faq_faq_vb_moderator_explain




Can the above thread be updated, please?





> _How can the WRF community help the moderator team?_
> All members are encouraged to direct moderators to any post or thread  that needs attention. Just click on the red triangle in the *upper  right-hand corner* of the post you wish to report.


----------



## DearPrudence

Yes, it has also been noted. There is quite some updating to do, it will take time.
Thanks, Pete


----------



## Fungk

If the applications are open, where are they announced?


----------



## Loob

I see that the link in post 2 no longer works (at least, it doesn't for me) so here's a revised one: FAQ about Moderators.


----------



## Darkicity

How about reporting a mod? How does one do that?


----------



## chamyto

Darkicity said:


> How about reporting a mod? How does one do that?



I do not understand. The report button is used by any member of the forum to notify somehow the break of the rules, or even to contact any moderator. Do you mean that?

If you need to contact  one specific moderator it's better to do it by private message.


----------



## Darkicity

chamyto said:


> I do not understand. The report button is used by any member of the forum to notify somehow the break of the rules, or even to contact any moderator. Do you mean that?
> 
> If you need to contact  one specific moderator it's better to do it by private message.


But how do you report a mod? I'm not going to report the mod to themselves. Isn't there an all powerful mod in charge of keeping the other mods in line, should they begin to harass?


----------



## chamyto

I don't catch at all. You have the report word/report button in blue at the bottom of any post.


----------



## Peterdg

Darkicity said:


> But how do you report a mod? I'm not going to report the mod to themselves. Isn't there an all powerful mod in charge of keeping the other mods in line, should they begin to harass?


No, there is no such feature or function. There is no super-moderator. You can get in touch with another moderator or list of moderators. You can find the usernames of the moderators if you click "members" in the top menu bar and then select "moderators".


----------



## Darkicity

Well that was a major oversight. Thanks.


----------



## osa_menor

In another thread Mike Kellogg replied to a similar question this:


mkellogg said:


> If you think a moderator did something wrong, click the Report link. The other moderators will see it.
> 
> And you can always write me (best done through the Contact Us link). If a moderator is causing problems, I will be very motivated to fix the issue.


----------



## Peterdg

Darkicity said:


> Well that was a major oversight. Thanks.


I don't think so. It is intentionally done that way: see here.


----------

